# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  My take on the FILD technique

## stevetrindall

Hi everyone, I have tried using the FILD technique a few times with no success. For some reason it just feels extremely uncomfortable for me to slightly move my fingers while doing the technique.

I decided that instead of using my fingers I would slowly move the tip of my tongue up and down the back of my teeth using this as an anchor while preforming a R/C every minute or so.

I have found that while this technique is far from perfect I have at least managed to have a few good lucid dreams using this method.
Over the next few weeks Im really hoping to fine tune the technique to increase the success rate.

Just wondered if anyone else have heard of any method that uses the tongue as an anchor for LD

----------


## dolphin

Using a Google search, I found somebody else inspired by FILD who got the idea to use the tongue as an anchor for LD ( Tild- Tongue induced lucid dream, the substitute of Fild! ) They move their tongue in a different way by moving their tongue left and right along the roof of their mouth.

Both your and their ideas seem good to me!

----------


## lenscaper

Subtle body awareness has always been an important thing for me. It helps me maintain my presence in the dream. I have used some FILD during HI effectively. I think this tongue technique has definite merit. The tongue is a very strong yet very sensitive muscle.

I'm going to try it.

----------

